# Howell, MI *ACHILLES* 2yo male oti til 9/11



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.co.livingston.mi.us/animalcontrol/adoptabledogviewer.asp
Tag No: 1402 

Last date available for adoption: 9/11/2008 

Sex: Male 

Age: 2 Years 

Breed: German Shepard 

Name: Achilles 

Description: Beautiful black shep, housebroken, nice dog 



No photo yet. High kill shelter. Owner surrender


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Is anyone near this shelter that can check on him or help with pull/transport?


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

He's been adopted by a friend of mine!

After seeing him on the board, my friend Patty left at 2 a.m. yesterday to get there when the shelter opened. It was 11+ hours roundtrip for her in one day. She couldn't bring him home because he has to be neutered there, so she's going back to pick him up on Wednesday.

He is going to have a great home and wonderful life! Patty is involved in agility and other dog sports so he'll be busy. I'm hoping she will start posting here.









Any name suggestions?


----------



## GSD_Love (Jun 22, 2008)

That's Great! Congrats for "Achilles" And Thanks to Patty for saving a GSD! I like Achilles but, also he looks like a Jackson to me, or Jolt, Johnson or something with a J. I don't know why but, he looks like a "J" dog...but, regardless of what his name will be, I'm glad to know that he will have a good home!


----------

